# Simple Living/Minimalistic Moms?



## clh5117 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just poking my head out to see if anyone else is out there lol.


----------



## MommyKelly (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a forum for Moms like this ( and those of us like me who are trying lol ) You can find it here! http://www.mothering.com/community/f/311/the-mindful-home


----------

